# Performing an audit on 3 provider practice



## nrichard (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm planning on doing an audit for a OBGYN office with three providers, and I was wondering what percentage of my provider charts should I review, to get the most accurate data? I thought it was 5%, but I'm not sure. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aimie (Oct 28, 2011)

*audit*

it usually depends on the size of the practice


----------



## ajs (Oct 28, 2011)

nrichard said:


> I'm planning on doing an audit for a OBGYN office with three providers, and I was wondering what percentage of my provider charts should I review, to get the most accurate data? I thought it was 5%, but I'm not sure.
> Thanks in advance.



We generally based it on a number of charts per provider per specified time period, not so much a percentage.  Depending on how much time the audit is meant to cover it could be anywhere from 10 to 30+ charts per provider.


----------



## mdoyle53 (Oct 28, 2011)

If this is a baseline audit - i recommend a minimum of 20.  You may also want to look at the coding profile and use that information for determining the size and the codes to be audited.


----------



## nrichard (Oct 28, 2011)

ajs said:


> We generally based it on a number of charts per provider per specified time period, not so much a percentage.  Depending on how much time the audit is meant to cover it could be anywhere from 10 to 30+ charts per provider.



How long of a time period would be a good determination? Maybe 6 monts? One year?
These are strictly E&M documentation audits, for three providers.


----------



## ajs (Oct 28, 2011)

nrichard said:


> How long of a time period would be a good determination? Maybe 6 monts? One year?
> These are strictly E&M documentation audits, for three providers.



Baseline 6 months is probably good.


----------



## mdoyle53 (Oct 31, 2011)

I would not go back beyond 6 months as you want the current pattern the providers are in. 

Michael Doyle, CPA, CPC-I
Badin Consulting LLC
142 Cable Neck Cove
New London, NC 28127
704-762-1250

12 Claret Drive
Fairport, NY 14450
585-261-9067


----------



## nrichard (Oct 31, 2011)

*Thanks for the info everyone.*

....


----------

